# AC Cord UPgrade = Peace of mind



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

My new PIONEER SC35 came with an AC cord SOOO cheap I seriously would'nt plug it in until I got this PANGEA AC9 upgrade. Call me paranoid but I now have the peace of mind knowing that my $800 AVR wont be compromised by a $1 AC cord  After a week of break-in I did some A/B comparisons and I am now a believer !! The sound stage was more spacious and overall sound was cleaner and had a tighter bass response.The PANGEA AC9 was very affordable. Im now considering upgrading for my HTPC and MARANTZ SACD.
Any believers out there?? lddude:

http://www.audioadvisor.com/prodinfo.asp?number=PGAC9


----------



## jinjuku (Mar 23, 2007)

RTS100x5 said:


> My new PIONEER SC35 came with an AC cord SOOO cheap I seriously would'nt plug it in until I got this PANGEA AC9 upgrade. Call me paranoid but I now have the peace of mind knowing that my $800 AVR wont be compromised by a $1 AC cord  After a week of break-in I did some A/B comparisons and I am now a believer !! The sound stage was more spacious and overall sound was cleaner and had a tighter bass response.The PANGEA AC9 was very affordable. Im now considering upgrading for my HTPC and MARANTZ SACD.
> Any believers out there?? lddude:
> 
> http://www.audioadvisor.com/prodinfo.asp?number=PGAC9


I believe this sounds like an advertisement:rolleyesno:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

A/B comparisons are rarely accurate if its not done blind. But if he feels it made a difference its is money he spent but its a known fact that few "upgrades" like that really make an audible difference.


----------



## htaddikt (May 14, 2007)

Here's a beefy one for a little less money... basically hospital grade connections with 12g wire. 
Of course, cryogenic treated.. kind of ugly.

http://www.2baudio.com/

Of course, you could build these yourself and come up with even a better name than 'jellyfish'. 

Wan Lung is another one I've seen recommended. Similar to above, but has had more hi-end reviewers talk about it, so I guess they have to sell it for a little more.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

I'm curious, is anyone aware of double blind tests that show a power cord makes a difference?


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

My main point was really the peace of mind and dumping a cord that was unacceptable....that being said if you haven't tried a superior AC cord , your comments are unsupported by experience. :boxer:


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I've got a couple of the AC-9's and find them to be too stiff unless you have space to make allmost a straight run with them otherwise any loop or turn you make with it ends straining the socket on the component or the wall. If i were to buy again i'd go for the 14AWG one as it is more then sufficiant gauge wise to power most gear.:T

P.S. I also have a nice PS audio one for my AVR i didn't notice any differance in sound but the build quality beats out the the stocker that came with it.


----------



## htaddikt (May 14, 2007)

I think most people just want something substantial and well made. 
Some years ago I had a couple of cables, well the name had 'better' in the brand. At the time I was following a heated discussion about cables in general and that workmanship is the key over anything esoteric. I took one of these cables and stripped off the shrink-tubing from the connector ends. Unscrewed the barrels and saw some of the best examples of how not to solder I've ever seen. 
Since then, I never buy cables with jacketed connectors.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Traded a 60GB PS3 mother board for an AudioQuest NRG-2 PC, have tried it on my PS3 and I see no difference in PQ or AQ but I will say the build quality is good so in my opinion I should have keep the board.....well live and learn.


----------



## htaddikt (May 14, 2007)

Well, good build quality means it will last and you have some assurance it was made correctly. Problem with blind studies of cables, etc. is that there is enough variability within individual systems so the same results can not be guaranteed.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I stopped using Aftermarket Power Cables over 8 years ago. I truly never noticed any difference, but completely respect those who enjoy them and or find benefit to them. The Power Cables I used were AQ that I got at huge discounts to where I could sell them and at worst come out even.

There is no doubt that PS Audio Power Cables look amazing as do others that use Hospital Grade Connectors.
And if your HT is completely to your liking including Acoustic Treatments, then I consider things like Power Cables. However, this is just the way I approach it and to each their own.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks JJ. My reasoning is like this - I wouldn't put $50 tires on my Ferrari.........hehe


----------



## htaddikt (May 14, 2007)

RTS100x5 said:


> Thanks JJ. My reasoning is like this - I wouldn't put $50 tires on my Ferrari.........hehe


Interesting analogy, but the difference in results 'at the first turn' would be even more dramatic!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Tires are far different to me. I use Michelin PS2's on my M45 and it has made a fantastic change from the OEM Michelin Pilot MXM4's. Tires make a profound and Measurable difference on the Performance of a Car. With AC Cables, the Wiring in most Houses leading to the Plug are not even Copper anymore. Instead using Aluminum. Again, all that matters is it makes one happy and adds to their experience. I have never been one to judge those who choose to use a great deal of expensive Cabling. 

However, when building a HT from scratch on a Budget as many here start with, most of the Staff here recommend Monoprice Cable for Cabling.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## jinjuku (Mar 23, 2007)

RTS100x5 said:


> My main point was really the peace of mind and dumping a cord that was unacceptable....that being said if you haven't tried a superior AC cord , your comments are unsupported by experience. :boxer:


And your comments are unsupported by any statistically meaningful test methodology. If you are going to go on a board and make claims (that I believe are no more than an advertisement in sheep's clothing) expect those claims to be scrutinized. 

You could have easily picked up a $20 aftermarket cable that would have been of better build quality. 

I have a pair of MIT EXP2 12' speaker cables. They retail at $249. Indistinguishable from my Belden 5000ue at a 1/10th of the price. Same goes for som AQ XLR King Cobra's. I'm not even saying I couldn't hear the difference, I'm saying YOU can't. I got my money back for the K.C's. I kept the MIT's since they cost me next to nothing.


----------



## jinjuku (Mar 23, 2007)

RTS100x5 said:


> Thanks JJ. My reasoning is like this - I wouldn't put $50 tires on my Ferrari.........hehe


Trust me, your setup isn't a Ferrari.

At least tires make a difference.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Accepted that my AC cord may be more of a placebo effect, but Im definately convinced theres an audible difference in the overall stage ambiance w a wider , openness . Its a little hard to describe. Wish there was a way to see it on the AMCACC but I havent taken the time.

Coincidentally I had the same PILOT MX4's on my SRX when I bought it. After they wore off rather qwickly I did some research and went w YOKOHAMA YK520's. WOW is all I can say about those tires........ and they were on sale at DISCOUNT TIRES....:sn:


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Trust me, your setup isn't a Ferrari.


Gee thanks Wally , Ill put you at the top of my support list....


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Guys, lets keep this civil.


----------



## htaddikt (May 14, 2007)

I didn't think anyone was_ seriously_ comparing the difference in tires with the negligible difference in cables.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Tony is right. We really strive for a positive experience here. And while each Member might have a different outlook to AV, it is essential to treat everyone with respect.

Things like Cables are a common arena where disagreements occur. Regardless of ones views about Cables. our Rules still apply. And our Rules are far different than any A/V Forum I have encountered. And in truth, I believe it is a big part of what makes this Forum special. There are so many Forums where rancor, and rudeness is commonplace. Not here.
Cheers.
JJ


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

If a power cords wire or connectors are of an an inferior grade than the AC mains wiring in your home, then upgrading MAY reveal sonic improvement. When the cord exceeds the home wiring quality level, no further sound quality improvements are scientifically possible within the limits of human auditory processing. That being said, it is up to any individual to decide how much to spend on additional connection security and appearance. Personally, I would save towards better 1 speakers, 2 amplification, 3 soundproofing, 4 room treatment, in that order. But that is just me, and an issue that everyone must prioritize for themselves. My only recommended upgrade to the 120V is dedicated circuits whenever possible.


----------



## velillen (Oct 23, 2010)

The only time i've "upgraded" my ac cords was when i wanted right angle plugings instead of the standard straight. I went with not the cheapest ones (like ~10-20 buck range) and noticed no difference in SQ/PQ/anything. As for quality....well the stock cords i've used have lasted me well for years. Still have my main PC's power cord from 2006 running my pc ~5 hours a day now (used to be 24/7) and havent had an issue. i wouldnt personally upgrade unless i saw a need (like the right angle plugs) in which case i would go with a more "midrange" option personally. 60 bucks for a power cord is a bit much for me


----------

